# 350z p2135 code



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

just wondering does anybody know what this code is and also what psi should my oil gauge be ready throughout acceraltion and idle of vehicle


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those factory gauges are rarely accurate and even less reliable. However, oil pressure at idle in nissans is notoriously low, but you should see the pressure increase as you accelerate and load is increased on the motor.


----------



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

yeah it goes from 20 as high as 80 depending on speed


----------

